# Another 16 grams processed



## yar (Oct 4, 2014)

This gold was from 8 lbs of telecom fingers. Twice refined and washed as per Harolds procedure. Both buttons were melted using the same dish I used in my other post. These also assayed at .998


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice looking with nice pipe.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 4, 2014)

Not bad! Two grams/lb.


----------



## Shark (Oct 4, 2014)

I love the gallery, it let's me see my progress though looking at better buttons. That is some nice buttons.


----------

